# Ας πάει στα κομμάτια



## tropicalia

Καλησπέρα,

διάβασα αυτή την έκφραση και θα ήθελα να μάθω την έννοια της.

Στο κείμενο κάποιος δεν είχε τα μέσα για να κάνει κάτι και ο άλλος του λέει κατι σαν: ας πάει στα κομμάτια, θα το κάνω εγώ.
Εγώ κατάλαβα σαν να έλεγε, δεν πείραζει, θα το κάνω εγώ, άλλα θα ήθελα να μάθω αν είναι έτσι η αν σημαίνει κατι άλλο.
ευχαριστώ


----------



## Perseas

Roughly yes, you' re right. But "ας πάει στα κομμάτια" is a bit stronger; "Damn it! I' ll do it." might be closer to it.


----------



## ireney

I'd say it's more like "What the hell/heck"


----------



## shawnee

It sounds a bit old fashioned to me. Could someone confirm if it is likely to be heard these days.


----------



## cougr

I don't know about its recency in terms of coinage or frequency of usage but it's definitely still in use. I've always tended to interpret it as "Stuff it!" or depending on context, variations thereof eg: "stuff them", "he/she/they can get stuffed" etc.


----------



## Perseas

An addition of mine:
I' m not aware of all the nuances of the English phrases, but "ας πάει στα κομμάτια" denotes dissaproval compound with concession (even surrender depending on context), as shows the subjunctive mood "ας πάει".  "OK, I' ll do this. Let it go to hell." <to use a word suggested by ireney> might be another suggestion.
It's still in use as cougr wrote.


----------



## Acestor

Hello. I'll agree with cougr. This is similar to "Κομμάτια να γίνει". It can be followed by a noun, e.g. "Ας πάει στα κομμάτια η αλήθεια" that I found in the lyrics of a song. It could be "To hell with it" (or "To hell with the truth" etc.).


----------



## tropicalia

Ευχαριστώ σε όλους 
Κάτι παρόμοιο είχα καταλάβει, αλλά ήθελα να μάθω ακριβώς.
I only found in my dictionary the expression in imperative πήγαινε στα κομμάτια, as synonym of άι να χαθείς.
I don't know if is in use now, but the text where I found it was actual.
thanks


----------



## Acestor

I'd say it is very much in use in various combinations:
Στα κομμάτια!
Άει στα κομμάτια!
Δεν πας στα κομμάτια (κι ακόμα παραπέρα)!

But it should be distinct from Ας πάει στα κομμάτια / Κομμάτια να γίνει.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Also, "Ah screw it". I like that one


----------



## shawnee

Interesting, and thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## Andrious

Like it was said before, the expression is a little bit old-fashioned (meaning it is not used a lot by teenagers and young people). Many of them would use the rude "Δε γαμιέται..."


----------



## shawnee

Ah! So I wasn't completely off the track then. Thanks Andrious.


----------

